# Requirement for Toilets



## Mr8ean (May 8, 2011)

I just spent 3 days down in London and visited loads of the more acclaimed coffee shops using a coffee app for guidance. From memory I visited:

Monmouth, Flat White, Nude Soho, 2 different Tamped and Packed, Store Street Coffee, Pruffrock on Leather Lane, Shoreditch Grind and probably a fair few others that I cannot remember.

Anyway, I'd guess 70% of the places did not have customer toilets. How do they get away with this? Does anyone know the requirements. Is it related to the A1 or A3 planning requirements?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes I second that,

I don't understand how a food (and drink) establishment can get licence without toilets...!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think they may get away with it if there is a public convenience nearby, I'm not sure that the rules state it has to be owned by them or be on their premises?


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I believe you only have to have a toilet for staff. I don't believe there is a legal requirement to have customer toilets (although could be proved wrong)


----------

